# Gateway Hype Minecraft!



## SonyUSA (Feb 13, 2015)

The server is running on 1.8.1 (Latest) offline mode (cracked clients can connect!)

Name: Gateway Hype
Server: gatewayhype.bounceme.net:25566

Free Build
SURVIVAL GAMES!!! (Hunger Games plugin!)
Type "/sg lobby" in game to take you directly to the pre-game lobby!

If you need a free client, I suggest Mineshafter (google it)
Please use your GBATemp name and DO NOT attempt to impersonate another user and steal their items, I will ban you. The server will go offline a little after GW N3DS support launches, so build fast!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 13, 2015)

You're such a tease!


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 13, 2015)

Yay im in, thanks again Sony


----------



## Rrenzen (Feb 14, 2015)

let build a train literally xD


----------



## garyopa (Feb 14, 2015)

Is there not a minecraft type clone that works on 3DS in the 'homebrew' mode?

As for me, I am so old-school, I still only play with LEGO blocks, never tried Minecraft out!


----------



## codychaosx (Feb 14, 2015)

Theres actually a "legit" minecraft clone in the eshop


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2015)

codychaosx said:


> Theres actually a "legit" minecraft clone in the eshop


 
Which is pretty decent actually. It looks like both homebrew and official at the same time


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 14, 2015)

Done doing some tunnel work, someone needs to continue the damn train tracks.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Done doing some tunnel work, someone needs to continue the damn train tracks.


 
lol you people are really doing a hype train in minecraft ?


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> lol you people are really doing a hype train in minecraft ?



Get ur ass in there woman and build those tracks.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Get ur ass in there woman and build those tracks.


 
Lol nope I desinstalled minecraft from my computer since a while because it bored me, sorry


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 14, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> The server is running on 1.8.1 (Latest) offline mode (cracked clients can connect!)
> 
> Name: Gateway Hype
> Server: gatewayhype.bounceme.net:25566
> ...




From that comment, it means that n3ds support IS confirmed then?


----------



## thorasgar (Feb 14, 2015)

sbm888 said:


> From that comment, it means that n3ds support IS confirmed then?


Yep.  On August 14th. Plenty of time to get it just right.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Yep. On August 14th. Plenty of time to get it just right.


 
Nine months is long, playing minecraft passes time


----------



## omegart (Feb 14, 2015)

Why you haven't done this on december? I want to play but my pc is 2500km away from me ç___ç


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 15, 2015)

So you're keeping this up until the next Gateway release, right?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

How's my castle doing???


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 15, 2015)

New map got created, I saw a pony and that was it


----------



## julian20 (Feb 15, 2015)

i cant can connect. I am using the latest mc version and a legit account


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 15, 2015)

can't connect, have legit account


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorry guys, try now!


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 15, 2015)

Server is now creative, btw!


----------



## julian20 (Feb 15, 2015)

We build funny things there(8


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 16, 2015)

Neat server n what not.
If I could see a bloody thing.

Gj Mojang, gooood jobbbb...


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok who joined as LamarrWilson? LOL !

nevermind, it was you InoriYuzuri !


----------



## keven3477 (Feb 18, 2015)

made oshawott minecraft art pls don't destroy


----------



## julian20 (Feb 18, 2015)

I did a jump amd run
_______________________________________________________________

really???
someone explode my jump and run... TX


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 21, 2015)

Update: Plugins are now running to protect your 'guy' and land! Trying to get Survival Games (Hunger Games minigame) going too!


----------



## Godson777 (Feb 21, 2015)

I suppose I can pop in every now and then... >_>


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 21, 2015)

Er, a server for a retarded reason like that? Wat?


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 21, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> Update: Plugins are now running to protect your 'guy' and land! Trying to get Survival Games (Hunger Games minigame) going too!


 

Sounds awesome


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 21, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Er, a server for a retarded reason like that? Wat?


 
You obviously don't have a ticket to ride the hype train.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 21, 2015)

Im feeling stoopid here. How do I register? Im typing /sg lobby in the chat but it doesnt seem to be doing the trick.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 21, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Im feeling stoopid here. How do I register? Im typing /sg lobby in the chat but it doesnt seem to be doing the trick.


 
Do /register password password

just like it's telling you to


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 21, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> You obviously don't have a ticket to ride the hype train.


 
Yes luckily my mental health is intact.


----------



## GamingAori (Feb 21, 2015)

i can't collect anything? who is online on this server? i never played minecraft before so idk


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 22, 2015)

Lol, ill join the server.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 22, 2015)

Hmm now I'm considering buying Minecraft


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 22, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Hmm now I'm considering buying Minecraft


 
Notch said he wasn't worried about pirates because most of the people who pirate it end up buying it


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 23, 2015)

I added Ichigo Kurosaki because I miss Bleach and I was in the mood.


----------



## GamingAori (Feb 25, 2015)

what happened on this server? there is a lot of lava


----------



## Miles54321 (Feb 25, 2015)

GamingAori said:


> what happened on this server? there is a lot of lava


 

It's lava land, made by me


----------



## GamingAori (Feb 25, 2015)

oh okay :/ i don't like it but not everyone can like it


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 25, 2015)

esmith13 said:


> I added Ichigo Kurosaki because I miss Bleach and I was in the mood.


 

Someones train ran right through it.


----------



## SonyUSA (Feb 26, 2015)

Miles54321 said:


> It's lava land, made by me


 
I deleted the lava, don't do that again

Edit: Looks like you took it upon yourselves to destroy everything that everyone has been working on. I'm going to restore everything and whitelist the server, so if you can't connect, you aren't welcome


----------



## Margen67 (Feb 26, 2015)

SonyUSA said:


> I deleted the lava, don't do that again
> 
> Edit: Looks like you took it upon yourselves to destroy everything that everyone has been working on. I'm going to restore everything and whitelist the server, so if you can't connect, you aren't welcome


Can you whitelist me?


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 26, 2015)

Can I be whitelisted please?


----------



## KJ1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Can anybody tell me what it is? Thanks.


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh great, all I did was build the train and I got blacklisted? Oh well.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 27, 2015)

I dont get what Ive done to not be able to connect? Never destroyed anything or insulted anyone


----------



## tony_2018 (Feb 27, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I dont get what Ive done to not be able to connect? Never destroyed anything or insulted anyone


 

We were falsely banned, do we need to submit a screenshot of our free copies of Mincraft launchers?


----------



## GamingAori (Feb 27, 2015)

yeah im banned since yesterday too. i never destroy anything


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 27, 2015)

So what happened to this train? I am not even able to see the server anymore and I was not able to log in completely before, not even once.


----------



## GamingAori (Feb 27, 2015)

we don't know but we hope we can play tomorrow or the next days on the server.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 27, 2015)

gatewayhype.bounceme.net:25566
Coming now! The hype is real. 

EDIT:
Server seems to be offline.


----------



## Margen67 (Feb 27, 2015)

GamingAori said:


> we don't know but we hope we can play tomorrow or the next days on the server.


Don't worry it'll be up...
soon*™*


----------

